

Ask HN: allow titles to link to discussion? - js2

I typically skim the discussion for an entry before reading the linked-to entry itself.<p>When using a touchscreen device, it's difficult to target the small comments link on the summary pages and I often end up accidentally tapping the title instead.<p>Does anyone else think it would be a useful to have titles click-thru to the discussion? i.e. "Link titles to discussion: yes/no"
======
daleharvey
<http://ihackernews.com> is pretty decent for mobile devices, it could be
better, but its a vast improvement on the main site.

~~~
js2
Cool, thanks.

